# cool down smoker?



## jjw (May 13, 2010)

im smoking a half pork shoulder in a brand new char broil double chef. the temps started off good (maintained 250 even for quite a while) but once the meat heated up the temps started getting up to about 325 (after having refilled the charcoal from the temp dropping below 200 and no charcoal being left).

i tried refilling the water with cooler water, closing all the bottom vents, even putting the lid only partly on. any suggestions on how to get the temp back to the 225 to 275?


----------



## caveman (May 13, 2010)

Was that one Chimney?  Did you re-use the minion method & light more coals than you needed??


----------



## meateater (May 13, 2010)

First thing I always ask is did you calibrate your therms? This is one of the most important tools of the smoking trade. You would be amazed as to how far off they can be. I always use more than 1 every smoke.


----------



## jjw (May 15, 2010)

yes, it was one chimney. once that chimney ran out, i did another. no minion method because i had yet to modify the charcoal basket to make it large enough to hold more than one chimney


----------



## jjw (May 15, 2010)

is there a way to do this with a thermometer that is not digital? its just a regular old candy thermometer inserted through the top vent


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

You could use one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Instrument-006...894398&sr=1-19

Or a "Meat In" or "In Oven" like this: http://www.amazon.com/Acu-Rite-Kitch...894398&sr=1-21

or even still, quick check: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Classic...pd_sim_dbs_k_2

Just make sure you calibrate them first. Now back to the temps going higher. Maybe, and I am shooting in the dark here, maybe you re-added too much charcoal on the refill. I have added like half a chimney in cases of using my Char Griller to get my temp back on track as opposed to a whole chimney. Also, was the meat placement near the firebox opening? (Just curious...trying to think through the problem.)

You should really invest in one of these without the handle. Get four, 3" or 4" long bolts with nuts, screw them in close to each corner of the basket to hang on the inside ledge of your SFB & you are in business. Then you could use the minion method with no problem. Use tin snips to cut the wire around the handle holder piece, as you won't be using the handle at all. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_188821-451-4...grill%20basket


----------



## jjw (May 22, 2010)

i got a second thermometer that is digital, and they are about the same temp. so im confident that the temp is at least within 5 degrees of correct, around 2 inches above the grate.

i set up a minion method this morning, unfortunbately its running hot again. do you think it would benefit to lay out the coals with the hole in the middle, but simply add a half chimnet to start it? or would the temp be the same regardless.


----------



## caveman (May 23, 2010)

I went online to customer service & they have not reference to hot running smokers. However, I was wondering if your ash pan vents were closed off as well. I would try the suggestion you made above & see if that helps as well as making sure that the unit is "Secured" around the top, middle & bottom areas where excess wind can enter into the unit.


----------



## jjw (May 23, 2010)

yes i closed off the ash pan vents. but i really think its because i added too much lit charcoal at once, or at least i hope thats the issue


----------

